# cable pour relier un MAC à un TV LCD



## swouiny (27 Octobre 2008)

bonsoir, je suis novice chez MAC, et je suis ravie...:love:

Mais voilà j'aimerai branché mon MACBOOK PRO sur mon téléviseur LCD qui dispose d'ue prise HDMI...

Savez vous quel cable je dois acheter ?

merci bien


Stéphanie


----------



## Tibus (28 Octobre 2008)

cela dépends du portable que tu as. (ancien ou nouveau model de MBP)

ceci dit il te faudra 2 adaptateur. un de ton mac vers vga et un autre de vga vers HDMI. pour moi c'est la seul solution et celle que je ferai car je ne pense pas qu'il y ai d'adapteteur spécial mac->hdmi....


----------



## tribo (28 Octobre 2008)

Tibus a dit:


> cela dépends du portable que tu as. (ancien ou nouveau model de MBP)
> 
> ceci dit il te faudra 2 adaptateur. un de ton mac vers vga et un autre de vga vers HDMI. pour moi c'est la seul solution et celle que je ferai car je ne pense pas qu'il y ai d'adapteteur spécial mac->hdmi....



tu voulais pas dire dvi aulieu de vga?


----------



## swouiny (28 Octobre 2008)

je dispose du dernier MBP enfin pas le tout dernier... mais celui qui était dispo à la vente il y a quelques semaines...


----------



## porcinet26 (28 Octobre 2008)

tribo a dit:


> tu voulais pas dire dvi aulieu de vga?



non il voulait bien dire VGA, mais aujourd'hui il existe un câble DVI mâle/HDMI mâle et cela coute neviron 30&#8364; pour un câble de 5m
J'ai trouvé ça sur un site lambda www.son-video.com mais il y a surement d'autre fabriquant.

Nyko


----------



## swouiny (28 Octobre 2008)

je suis désolée mais je n'y comprend rien... quel est le port de mon MBP ? DVI ? :mouais:


----------



## porcinet26 (29 Octobre 2008)

oui!!


----------



## porcinet26 (29 Octobre 2008)

swouiny a dit:


> bonsoir, je suis novice chez MAC, et je suis ravie...:love:
> 
> Mais voilà j'aimerai branché mon MACBOOK PRO sur mon téléviseur LCD qui dispose d'ue prise HDMI...
> 
> ...



Par contre si tu souhaites regarder des films diffusés par ton MBP, saches que tu devras également brancher des enceintes via une jack 3.5" car le port DVI ne transporte pas le son.
Un peu compliquée comme installation mais bon si cela ne concerne qu'un film ou deux de temps en temps...


----------



## Minibert (29 Octobre 2008)

Salut,
J'ai un MBP et pour le brancher a ma TV LCD j'ai acheter un adaptateur DVI/HDMI qui se vende un peu partout... ( perso je suis passé par la boutique en ligne de mon FAI Free qui le vend bien moins cher qu'ailleur.)
et hop parfait le MBP gere meme le 1900x1080 résolution HD.
Voir la pièce jointe 18910


voila voila pour moi...


----------



## swouiny (29 Octobre 2008)

Désolée je suis peut etre débile... même certainement, moi et l'informatique ça fait 2... mais en quoi un adaptateur est-il necessaire avec quoi les relier après ?


murf'... en + les cable DVI vendu ds le commerce sot-il vraiment compatible avec MAC ? car il manque 4 petites "branches" ...


de plus, si je veux lire un film via une clé USB, ou via un DVD il n'y aura pas le son ?


----------



## swouiny (6 Novembre 2008)

up


merci


----------



## Sammy (7 Novembre 2008)

swouiny a dit:


> Désolée je suis peut etre débile... même certainement, moi et l'informatique ça fait 2... mais en quoi un adaptateur est-il necessaire avec quoi les relier après ?
> 
> 
> murf'... en + les cable DVI vendu ds le commerce sot-il vraiment compatible avec MAC ? car il manque 4 petites "branches" ...
> ...



salut, il existe plusieurs type de DVi (celui sans les 4 broches s'appele du DVi-D) c'est le DVi digital et non Analogique, le DVi-A est uniquement analogique (plusieurs broches en moins)
et le plus connu est le DVi-i qui supporte l'analogique et le numérique (toutes les broches lol)
je voudrais precisez que la photo qu'on t'as envoyez n'a rien avoir avec ce que tu a besoin.
Si ta TV a l'hdmi c'est qu'elle a aussi le DVI, je te conseil de prendre un cable DVI-DVI directement et en plus c'est beaucoup moins cher pour le même résultat.


----------



## tribo (7 Novembre 2008)

Par contre je suis déàu qu'il n'existe pas de cable mini display port vert HDMI (car si j'ai bien compris le mini display port est sensé prendre en charge le son... Alors qu'en passant en DVI on aura pas le son...
Je suis donc obligé de prendre en plus un toslink pour relier l'ordi au home cinema...


----------



## swouiny (9 Novembre 2008)

ok donc DVI DVI, mais euh le son sera t-il supporter avec ce type de cable ?


----------



## olaf1966 (9 Novembre 2008)

swouiny a dit:


> ok donc DVI DVI, mais euh le son sera t-il supporter avec ce type de cable ?



Non, le DVI ne permet que la transmission de la vidéo. Pour le son, il te faut une autre liaison (mini jack vers RCA ou sortie numérique vers ampli home cinéma par exemple).


----------



## cyrusbret (22 Décembre 2008)

Probleme Cable DVI  plusieurs sorte de broches


J'ai acheté un cable VGA/DVI male de 5M pour relie rmon ecran TV LCD a mon ordinateur MacBookPro (MBP)

Et j'ai acheter chez apple un adaptateur mini DVI male /DVI femelle pour les relier (ordinateur Imac)

Mais le profil du cable de 5M a 4 petites broches alors que l'adaptateur il lui manque 4 trous 
Comment faire pour les relier?
Depuis 3 mois je cherche la solution
Merci


----------



## jonath29 (27 Août 2009)

Tibus a dit:


> cela dépends du portable que tu as. (ancien ou nouveau model de MBP)
> 
> ceci dit il te faudra 2 adaptateur. un de ton mac vers vga et un autre de vga vers HDMI. pour moi c'est la seul solution et celle que je ferai car je ne pense pas qu'il y ai d'adapteteur spécial mac->hdmi....



Je déterre ce post un peu vieux car j'ai le meme probleme...

Avec mon macbook pro j'ai pris un adaptateur mini vers VGA, pensant que ca allait marcher avec ma tv, mais ce n'est pas le cas.

Ma tv a une entree HDMI, mais pas VGA...
JE voulais savoir si la solution proposé (ci dessus par tibus) est bonne?
Et evidemment pour le son je le branche séparement...

J'ai trouvé ce cable sur ebay, pensez vous qu'il fasse l'affaire?
http://cgi.ebay.fr/HDMI-Male-to-VGA...ef7b93334&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14#ht_2321wt_1167


----------



## jonath29 (27 Août 2009)

Sinon il y a ce cable http://www.thomann.de/fr/sommer_cable_s2b5_0200_svga_kabel_2m_bnc.htm

J'ai ces 5 entrés sur ma tv


----------



## jonath29 (28 Août 2009)

UP.....


----------

